# Shop in the US or Canda: custom engine work???



## d_flore (Nov 27, 2007)

I am looking to get an rb26 engine put into a 300zx and I am looking to find a shop who is good at doing this kind of thing. please let me know if you know of any in canada or the US. I know that this has been done before and that there is a shop in the US that has a kit to do this exact swap i just dont know who. Thanks!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

d_flore said:


> I am looking to get an rb26 engine put into a 300zx and I am looking to find a shop who is good at doing this kind of thing. please let me know if you know of any in canada or the US. I know that this has been done before and that there is a shop in the US that has a kit to do this exact swap i just dont know who. Thanks!



Honesty what is your budget for this project? AMS in in Canada. They work on Z32 and I think they well be willing to do the project if you have the doe.


----------



## d_flore (Nov 27, 2007)

say its unlimited. its not but say it is. what kind of money do you think they would be charging?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

15K on up.


----------



## d_flore (Nov 27, 2007)

for what kind of HP numbers. i have a shop that will do it for less than half that including the engine and they have done it before.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Good luck. I hope they don't take short cuts.


----------



## d_flore (Nov 27, 2007)

iv seen there work and it seems really good. what kind of hp numbers would i be able to get out of paying that kind of money at this ams place


----------

